# Größe des Appletfensters



## adlugos (1. Jan 2004)

Wie kann man in einem JAVA-Applet auf die Größe des Appletfensters zugreifen?
Wie heißt der erforderliche Datentyp?
Dessen Komponenten und die zum Lesen erforderliche Methode?


Bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## bummerland (5. Jan 2004)

getSize() und setSize()

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html


----------

